# watching TV online



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

Hi - i was wondering if you are able to watch online TV over in the UAE

I'm thinking of things like BBC iPlayer or Channel4/online

I'm coming over there soon to live and would like to be able to catch certain programmes that are available on play-back via the above sites

THanks


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello DmE,

I don't think BBC iplayer works outside the UK. (at least that what my laptop told me on Saturday when I tried). Not sure about Channel4. I know their version of iplayer will not work with a Mac.

I believe Showtime (satellite channel) has most popular BBC shows, I am sure one of the other regular contributors will have more information.

Sorry about iplayer  Good luck with your move.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

4OD doesn't work outside of the uk either


----------



## Tiavox (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there!
I am actually in France but I picked up your thread as lt linked with a query of my own. I used to miss uk programmes, but I have discovered iportal.me. It enabls you to watch uk tv, via your pc, from anywhere in the worlld. The downloads are huge (but fast) so you will need broadband and I did have a minor hiccup on installation due to the fact that I use Vista not XP, but the very nice technoman sent me a pdf walkthru and I was able to view programmes immediately!! Its free at the mo, but I understand they are going to start charging for the service later on, I was told £5 per month or £50 per year. 

PS If anyone else wants to give iportal.me a crack and needs the installation walkthru, let me know and I'll happily forward it on.


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Tiavox said:


> Hi there!
> I am actually in France but I picked up your thread as lt linked with a query of my own. I used to miss uk programmes, but I have discovered iportal.me. It enabls you to watch uk tv, via your pc, from anywhere in the worlld. The downloads are huge (but fast) so you will need broadband and I did have a minor hiccup on installation due to the fact that I use Vista not XP, but the very nice technoman sent me a pdf walkthru and I was able to view programmes immediately!! Its free at the mo, but I understand they are going to start charging for the service later on, I was told £5 per month or £50 per year.
> 
> PS If anyone else wants to give iportal.me a crack and needs the installation walkthru, let me know and I'll happily forward it on.


also using vista so if you could send it to me it would be a great help


----------



## Tiavox (Sep 22, 2009)

*walkthru pdf*



stuartjohn said:


> also using vista so if you could send it to me it would be a great help


Hi

Unfortunately I can't see any way to send an attachment via the forum, so send me an email and I'll gladly reply to own address with a copy of the pdf!!

Aletia


----------



## Tiavox (Sep 22, 2009)

Tiavox said:


> Hi
> 
> Unfortunately I can't see any way to send an attachment via the forum, so send me an email and I'll gladly reply to own address with a copy of the pdf!!
> 
> Aletia


What a twit!! my email address is [


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tiavox said:


> Hi there!
> I am actually in France but I picked up your thread as lt linked with a query of my own. I used to miss uk programmes, but I have discovered iportal.me. It enabls you to watch uk tv, via your pc, from anywhere in the worlld. The downloads are huge (but fast) so you will need broadband and I did have a minor hiccup on installation due to the fact that I use Vista not XP, but the very nice technoman sent me a pdf walkthru and I was able to view programmes immediately!! Its free at the mo, but I understand they are going to start charging for the service later on, I was told £5 per month or £50 per year.
> 
> PS If anyone else wants to give iportal.me a crack and needs the installation walkthru, let me know and I'll happily forward it on.


Hi,
I have paid to download iportal.me and have written to them as I got a message saying that I 'need the appropriate file for that architecture'. As I have still not heard back from them, I wondered if anyone else has had this message and what you had to do about it please. Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can access iplayer and 4OD via a uk vee pee enn although there is always problems with buffering. Tend to download a lot of shows via torrents.


----------



## Tiavox (Sep 22, 2009)

LORNA101 said:


> Hi,
> I have paid to download iportal.me and have written to them as I got a message saying that I 'need the appropriate file for that architecture'. As I have still not heard back from them, I wondered if anyone else has had this message and what you had to do about it please. Cheers and thanks.


Yes, I got that message when I changed to windows 7 64 bit, Karen at iPortal sent me a link and it's fine now, though for some reason her email to me did end up in my spam folder, perhaps you should look there? Anyway, if its not there I would suggest emailing her direct as she's a little diamond!! I think you can get her at [email protected]

Hope that helps!!

Tia


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tiavox said:


> Yes, I got that message when I changed to windows 7 64 bit, Karen at iPortal sent me a link and it's fine now, though for some reason her email to me did end up in my spam folder, perhaps you should look there? Anyway, if its not there I would suggest emailing her direct as she's a little diamond!! I think you can get her at [email protected]
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> 
> Tia


Ah, thank you - and you're a little diamond too!!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
I went to iportal.me and they've really tried to help but I still cannot get this set up. I did a bandwidth check and sent the results to iportal who said it was not right. I then had an IT person look at the system who also checked my laptop himself and he said that Etisalat are blocking the programmes from itv player and bbc player. He said that the bandwidth, which was a day later than my check, was fine!! Any bright buttons out there know what's going on please? Thanks anyway.


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

as already suggested above, you need to get yourself a v p n line. You can set one up such that your IP address is set inside the UK and you can then watch iPlayer, 4OD etc. Works a treat, although due to buffering constraints it is best to download and watch locally (iPlayer allows this). Strictly this is banned from Etisalat and Du but in theory it is undetectable...


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

DmE said:


> Hi - i was wondering if you are able to watch online TV over in the UAE
> 
> I'm thinking of things like BBC iPlayer or Channel4/online
> 
> ...


Hi
We're coming over in November and a friend has recommended that we get a UK VPN which is about £6 per month and it makes the computer thinks it's still in the UK, otherwise various channels are banned. You can then get iplayer etc. If you google UK VPN you will see sites come up where you can look to get this. Make sure you organise it in the UK first.
Hope that helps.


----------

